# Question about the Nikon SB600 Flash



## DRB022 (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if it has a tripod mount on the bottom or can it only be used in it's included stand? If it does have a mount, is the same size as the mount on the bottom of Nikon's DSLR cams? I have a D40 and a tripod that works with it, and I'm just wondering if I can use my current tripod with the SB600 before I buy it.


----------



## Josh220 (Jul 16, 2009)

On the bottom of the plastic stand that comes with it, is a threaded hole. It fits light stands, but I am not sure if that's the same size as a tripod.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep it is. It's a standard M6? thread used by all cameras and tripods.


----------



## DRB022 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool I'll be buying one soon hopefully. Thanks a lot!


----------

